# getting engaged: best value for money when comes to buying a ring?



## denby11 (19 Nov 2007)

Hi, Getting engaged in the next few months just looking best value for money when comes to buying a ring,maybe the us or antwerp?


----------



## shesells (19 Nov 2007)

*Re: getting engaged*

Have you thought about contacting one of the jewellery places in Ballymount/Cookstown industrial estate? (sorry can't remember which one!). Hubby's friend's dad works as a jewellery maker out there and my ring is worth double what it cost and I know that nobody else has ever tried it on and rejected it!


----------



## Merrion (19 Nov 2007)

*Re: getting engaged*

Congrats denby11 - have you done a search on AAM regarding your query - this has been discussed before. 
Some existing threads which may have been of interest include:

*Engagement rings and diamonds in Antwerp* 
*New York - Engagement Ring Shopping*
*Best place to buy an Engagement Ring *
*Enagement Ring-Paris or USA? *


----------



## ails (20 Nov 2007)

*Re: getting engaged*

This has been discussed before on this site as the previous writer said and I started the New York thread, however since we had our awful meeting with Diamond.ie when we wanted to buy in New York, we went with diamant.ie, they source and make the ring in Antwerp but saves you the trip!! I got my ring about 3 weeks ago from diamant and I am delighted with it! Try them and if you still want to go to Antwerp go a lot of peopke on here are of the opinion that Antwerp is the best value, we didn't have the time to go to Antwerp so I can't really comment on which is better but all I can say is I am delighted we went with diamant!


----------



## John Rambo (20 Nov 2007)

*Re: getting engaged*

As other posters have said, have a look at the Antwerp thread which was sadly locked recently. I purchased a ring there and was delighted with the quality and value for money.I went to Phillipe Harold and would recommend Harold.


----------



## shootingstar (20 Nov 2007)

*Re: getting engaged*

we got mine from Dubai. its 1.75carot white gold. Fantastic ring. paid 2100 for it. got it valued here at 5950. Dubai is supposed to be the capital for gold? no?


----------



## Shiram (20 Nov 2007)

*Re: getting engaged*

I know a couple of people who have gone to Antwerp - great value and fab rings.


----------



## Bob_tg (20 Nov 2007)

Don't forget to take the latest USD x-rate into account if you are thinking of a transatlantic deal.


----------



## deedee80 (21 Nov 2007)

wow shootingstar that sounds excellent.  Do you mind me asking how much was the trip to Dubai, flights and accommodation?


----------



## dbrady01 (21 Nov 2007)

*Re: getting engaged*



shesells said:


> Have you thought about contacting one of the jewellery places in Ballymount/Cookstown industrial estate? (sorry can't remember which one!). Hubby's friend's dad works as a jewellery maker out there and my ring is worth double what it cost and I know that nobody else has ever tried it on and rejected it!




Do you know the name of it


----------



## John Rambo (21 Nov 2007)

*Re: getting engaged*



shootingstar said:


> we got mine from Dubai. its 1.75carot white gold. Fantastic ring. paid 2100 for it. got it valued here at 5950. Dubai is supposed to be the capital for gold? no?


 
This sounds too cheap to be honest...I presume it's not a solitaire?Were you advised on cut, clarity etc?I think the salient point is that you get far more bang for your buck outside Ireland be it in Antwerp, Dubai, South Africa or the US.


----------



## shootingstar (21 Nov 2007)

deedee80 said:


> wow shootingstar that sounds excellent.  Do you mind me asking how much was the trip to Dubai, flights and accommodation?



He paid about 380 for flights and he stayed with friends. 380 was peak season...


----------



## shootingstar (21 Nov 2007)

*Re: getting engaged*



John Rambo said:


> This sounds too cheap to be honest...I presume it's not a solitaire?Were you advised on cut, clarity etc?I think the salient point is that you get far more bang for your buck outside Ireland be it in Antwerp, Dubai, South Africa or the US.



Hi John. 

My partners has friends living out there and they took him to the best apparently... he haggled and haggled and yip thats what he paid for it. I valued the ring with a jewellers in Midleton only 2 months ago... 

You`d want sunglasses to look at it... lovin` it


----------



## bacchus (21 Nov 2007)

*Re: getting engaged*



shootingstar said:


> we got mine from Dubai. its 1.75carot white gold.



The most common gold alloys are 9 (only 37.5% of gold) , 14, 18 and 22ct.
So is your 1.75ct referring to a stone set in white gold?


----------



## InfoSeeker (21 Nov 2007)

Firstly congrats....

In November 2006 myself & my fiancé went to NYC and bought our engagement ring with Haniken and Son, google them and u will get their exact address. 

Got the name from AAM as another poster stated Aer Lingus staff use them so no better reference as they would be street wise if they fly into NYC regularly. 

My fiancé had spent a while researching what she wanted, had looked in shops in Cork and thankfully she got what she wanted 

She has seen the same ring re cut, colour & clarity in Cork and the price is 4 times greater -> does not matter in terms of resale as this hopefully will not happen & the price for resale would be nowhere near what the shop sells it for!!!

I have a relation who is a jeweller & he confirmed its authenticity, also he stated it would be approx 3 times more expensive here.

Went to him as it is hard to believe that the price could differ so much.
Also she got the claws checked recently by another jeweller & again he was amazed at the price.

Should you buy it from Haniken and Son then they will not give you a discount , ie what they state is their price -> you might get $100 off but other jewellers we checked out in NYC were offering '000s' off when we haggled.

I am just happy as she is thrilled with the rock and if I had purchased it here then I would not have been able to get her what she wanted.

My experience has been that friends of mine have spent more than me on getting their engagement ring in Ireland & all are mighty jealous of what my wife has......having said that it is only a ring but then again I am male so what would I know

As a previous poster stated the exchange rate is a factor, ie when I went in Nov 06 I think it was about 1 euro to $1:25 so there is probably even more value in this now.

Hope that helps......


----------



## shootingstar (21 Nov 2007)

*Re: getting engaged*



bacchus said:


> The most common gold alloys are 9 (only 37.5% of gold) , 14, 18 and 22ct.
> So is your 1.75ct referring to a stone set in white gold?



erm... its got something like that written on the certificate. 

1.75c x 3 diamonds on a white gold band. think its called a princess cut??? Dont have the paper work with me in work but i could check...


----------



## John Rambo (21 Nov 2007)

Yes, it's 3 princess cut diamonds which together make 1.75ct.That makes sense alright, you certainly got a good deal...I thought you were saying it was a solitaire (one diamond) which would cost c.€25K in Antwerp/US/Dubai and probably €40K in Ireland!It just shows you, there's value to be had.


----------



## shootingstar (21 Nov 2007)

ya if i knew how to use links etc i could show you the pic i have on my pc of it!!! i cant even multiple quote... too much effort... zzzzz


----------



## shootingstar (21 Nov 2007)

InfoSeeker said:


> but then again I am male so what would I know



true


----------



## deedee80 (21 Nov 2007)

Thanks John Rambo, I nearly lost me life when I read Shootingstars post cos that seemed unbelievable value for a solitaire.  Still amazing value for what sounds like a beautiful ring.


----------



## bacchus (21 Nov 2007)

John Rambo said:


> which would cost c.€25K in Antwerp/US/Dubai and probably €40K in Ireland!



A 2ct E VVS brilliant is about €42k in Dublin....


----------



## deedee80 (21 Nov 2007)

> A 2ct E VVS brilliant is about €42k in Dublin....


 
Is that all?  I might buy 2!

Seriously though, my ring is from Tiffanys and compared to what my OH would have paid for the exact same ring here he got a good deal.  It was purchased Dec 06 and he did well on the exchange rate too and you would get even more for your money now.  The Tiffanys experience was absolutely amazing....once in a lifetime, I would highly recommend it and the ring is fab, v sparkeldy! 

Congrats and best of luck with popping the question!


----------



## John Rambo (21 Nov 2007)

bacchus said:


> A 2ct E VVS brilliant is about €42k in Dublin....


 
Not a bad guess so...maybe I should quit the day job!I know in my own case I did my research and priced the relevant ring in Dublin and then overseas. Without going into amounts, basically I paid 40% of what the exact same ring same spec would have been in Dublin.


----------

